# Dokumentenmanagement



## le tuteur (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Serverlösung um meine Dokumente zu verwalten. 
Erstmal meine Anforderungen:
- auf Server installiert und per Webinterface zu erreichen
- in den Dateimanager zu integrieren auf jedem client
- automatische Übertragung und Indexierung von Dokumenten aus den Eigenen Dateien auf den Server
- Automatische OCR für alle Dokumente
- Direkter Upload von Scans auf den Server
- Komplexe Suche in den hochgeladenen Dokumenten
- Tagging und Sortierung der Dokumente nach beliebigen Kriterien z.B. Versicherung, Verträge ect.
- Speicherung des Physikalischen Aufenthaltsorts von eingescannten Dokumenten, z.B. Regal 2 Ordner4 Abschnitt 1

Gibt es eine Software, die diese Dinge realisiert oder muss ich mir das ganze selbst zusammenstellen oder programmieren?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## ikosaeder (12. Februar 2013)

Hier gibt es sowas, ich weiß nicht, ob es alle deine Anforderungen erfüllt, aber einen großen Teil
http://www.agorum.com
Alternative:
http://www.inforouter.com/

Suchwort: Dokumentenmanagement


----------



## le tuteur (13. Februar 2013)

cool! danke . ich bin beim Googeln auf ein DMS Hyperdoc gestoßen. Das System antwortet zwar auf all meine Anforderungen, fraglich ist ob das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis meine Erwartungen entspricht.


----------

